# White discharge drying yellow? Goat bred?



## Mchartman (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey all !!! I'm new to goats. We just got a pretty 9 month old dairy goat that's supposed to be bred....how do I tell? I've just noticed some white discharge that dries yellow on her tail. So Wondering if she was in heat, i brought her over to a neighbors billy and she didn't want anything to do with them . Still evidence of dried yellow discharge on her tail over a week later, but not noticing it coming out as it was or maybe I'm just not seeing it?.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is just the discharge from going out of heat. It can stick there for a while, dried.

How long ago was she exposed to a buck?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

There's no for sure way to tell she's been bred or will take for that breeding so soon. You'll have to wait it out or you can do a blood test sooner if you want. It sounds like she was bred, but that doesn't necessarily mean she'll take the breeding. But write down the date so you'll have her "due date" just to be safe.


----------



## Mchartman (Feb 3, 2013)

I have been recording everything on the calendar for her. She was exposed for 18 hours when I came back the next morning The buck was not trying to chase her or mount her anymore but I have heard that they will try to breed a pregnant Doe as well as an unpregnant doe. Should I post a picture of her


----------



## Mchartman (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Mchartman (Feb 3, 2013)

Here are some pictures of her, any advice would be great!!


----------



## Mchartman (Feb 3, 2013)

K so that has been only two weeks ago and noticing more discharge. Advice anyone?? Doe is acting fine


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

She may be short cycling and coming into/going out of heat again


----------

